# Aidan's Jukebox Lounge



## Aidan of the tavern (Mar 3, 2012)

OK people, as well as writing I'm also passionate about music.  This was just an idle thought I had: to get the music lovers of the Scribes (however many there are) into 1 place for a good old bit of music sharing, if enough people are up for it:dance:. 

I thought it could be interesting to see what other people are into listening and (hopefully) enlighten each other to different styles.  Me personally, I listen to a huge variety of genres, but expect a lot of Blues and Rock N Roll from me.  Also you'll need to be able to stomach some really old-school music from me by the way.  

I don't want to scare you off though, feel free to participate.  Share your favourite songs, introduce me to a new style, lets throw some things at each other and see where this goes.  It would be cool to have all kinds of styles going here:balanced:.

So, anyone interested?


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Mar 3, 2012)

I suppose I had better break the ice.

I'll throw in a Blues number as promised, this one is in my opinion too often unheard.

Its called 'The Healer' from the album of the same name, by Blues legend John Lee Hooker.  This track also features the genius Carlos Santana.  See what you think, but don't feel obliged to like.
John Lee Hooker - The Healer HQ - YouTube


----------



## JCFarnham (Mar 3, 2012)

I too have an incredibly varied taste in music, as I'm sure my posts here are going to prove. So, no judging me on the following songs, not because I'm ashamed of them (it's wonderful music frankly) but because its not strictly representative of my tastes. My usual answer to "so, what kind music do you listen to then?" is vague: "If it's _different_ I'll like it"

ピースボール by FUNKIST
Fiesta by +Plus

Up next from me ... who can tell?!


----------



## Xanados (Mar 3, 2012)

There are numerous threads like this...


----------



## JCFarnham (Mar 3, 2012)

and?  hehe

I suppose we couuuld merge some threads but, eh. Care to share some thing?


----------



## myrddin173 (Mar 3, 2012)

...I agree with Xanados.  There are like 50 threads about music.  So I'm gunna lock this one.  Sorry. 

Here is a thread that the discussion can continue in.


----------

